# Overclocking onboard graphics.



## portalman (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a gigabyte G41M-ES2H motherboard I am building a light gaming computer with. The cpu will be plenty fast (I believe a core 2 duo @2.5) that will be overclocked to 3.0~4.0ghz (wherever I hit a stable top) but the integrated graphics are a little slow. I would use a graphics card but the pcie slot is only x4, is it possible or even safe to oc the integrated graphics. I am replacing the stock cooler with the thermaltake chipset cooler they have any way.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Intel graphics no, it won't have hardware shaders or T&L needed for any serious games.
A entry level video card like the HD5570 or HD4650 will run circles around it and not be hampered by the x4 bandwidth.


----------



## portalman (Jul 30, 2008)

Will the g41 chipset handle the source engine on minimum? That is the most intensive engine that will be ran on there.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes it will play source engine games like HL2.


----------



## GaryHansen (Jul 27, 2011)

portalman said:


> Will the g41 chipset handle the source engine on minimum? That is the most intensive engine that will be ran on there.


Hi Portalman,

Onboard graphics cards cannot be recommended for gaming and definitely not for overclocking!

I don't even think any boards out there has unlocked for overclocking onboard graphics card?

Do youself a favor and get an entry level PCIe card for you motherboard.

You will regret buying onboard graphics card.

Good luck!


----------



## portalman (Jul 30, 2008)

GaryHansen said:


> I don't even think any boards out there has unlocked for overclocking onboard graphics card?


My gigabyte MA74GM-S2 motherboard has overclockable graphics but then again the onboard graphics were equivalent to a radeon 2100.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Later model ATI and Nvidia boards do, Intel is meant to be business graphics.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Before purchasing a PCI-E graphics card make sure that your PSU is sufficient. We recommend a minimum (Corsair / XFX / Seasonic) 550w PSU for any PCI-E GPU. 550w will be sufficient for either card linked by Wrench97.


----------

